# California Praying Mantis Pictures



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Well lucky me! I found a praying mantis. In fact she flew up to my apartment and was hunting for bugs around the balcony lights. I think its a female. Soooo I took her inside for a fashion show, and photo shoot. Yes those are carnations...

Time to get pretty:









Are my antennae straight?









Going out to party:









And one last shot for the magazines:









Carried away? I think not!


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Looks nice!

I found another one the other day, I just need to process the photos.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Cool pics, Zapins.
Thanks


----------



## barclaya (Apr 14, 2011)

nice picture and bokeh.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Those are great. That last one looks like the head is just floating due to the darkened neck.


----------



## jczz1232 (May 8, 2008)

Nice photos, which canon body you are using? (saw you post in one of your pictures 580ii) so must be a canon user. And which lens you used?.

Thanks

JC


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm using a Canon 5D mark II body and Canon 100 mm 2.8F Macro lens.


----------



## jczz1232 (May 8, 2008)

Nice body. I have Canon 7d no macro lens yet tho. You have the non-L version of the 100? If yes how you like it.

JC


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice body, what lenses do you have currently? I've also got the 100-400 4.5F L telephoto lens, and the 24-105mm 4F. I've wanted to buy the MPE-65mm macro lens but I still need to save up for that one, its around 1000 for the lens...

Yes, its the non L version. I really love the lens its the one I use most, its on the body at least 75% of the time. The L version would be nice, but the regular version is one of cannon's best lenses. The clarity you can get with the lens is ridiculous. You can see things as small as a pin head with good detail. 

I've seen many pictures taken with the 50 mm macro lens from canon but unfortunately I don't have that one. The pictures look great too, so I think that lens would be good too.


----------



## jczz1232 (May 8, 2008)

I'm new to dslr still, got it about a few months ago. I have the 24-104 L, 18-135, and a tokina 11-16 1.8 coming


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmm did the 18-135 come with the 7D? I think you should sell that one and put the money towards a 100 mm macro or another lens, the 24-105 is a better lens and you already have most of the focal length covered with the other 2 lenses. A telephoto lens is nice to have but that 100 mm macro is just amazing and only about 400-500 bucks.

What do you usually take pictures of?

I need to get a nice wide angle lens, let me know how the 11-16 works out.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Dec 30, 2011)

very cool pics


----------



## maverickbr77 (Feb 9, 2009)

very nice I love how alien they look


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

They really really do look like aliens don't they? Something out of an insects nightmare close up. All spikes and jaws and huge knowing and unblinking eyes. I'm just glad they are too small to come after us!


----------



## niceseol (Mar 7, 2012)

cool


----------

